# Concerned pareng



## basketball mom (Nov 10, 2007)

I am new to the forum. I have hypothyroidism and am on synthroid .75. I have been up and down for many years but have had steady levels for the last year and a half. My concerns now lie with my 15 year old daughter. I brought her to the GP for the symptom of extreme tiredness. He immediately assumed that it was mono. but before we left I mentioned that my mother has Graves and I am hypo. so he ordered a TSH with the other labs. Her TSH came back as 0.01. The GP called and automatically assumed that she was hyper. He ordered a T4, T3 and repeat TSH. This time her TSH was 0.00 and the other levels were on the high end of normal. He also did a nuclear medicine uptake scan and this is where I became a little confused. The scan showed that her thyroid uptake was 2% after 24 hours which indicated hypo.
She has an appointment with an endo. in five days. I am anxious about what these results mean. I have been online trying to gain all the information I can. The Ha****oxicosis is the closest thing that I have found. I would appreciate any info. on this subject. Also, my daughter has Mitral Valve Prolapse and some of the info. I have read links the two.

Thank you in advance for any help you can give


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Where both test results done at the same Labs, the 0.01 and 0.00.
What were the T-4 and T-3 readings.
This sounds like Graves', depending on how the T levels are relating. Also if daughter is estrogen by whatever means the FTs - Frees, should be done because estrogen interferes with the T levels which does not give an accurate thyroid status, whereas, estrogen does not interfere with FTs levels.

Patients with very mild Graves' Disease (GD) may have a normal iodine uptake.
A low uptake of radioactive tracer by the thyroid gland may mean that hyperthyroidism is caused by inflammation of the thyroid gland (thyroiditis), 
If an uptake comes out normal with blood test showing Hyper/Graves' perhaps something interfered with the uptake such as taking thyroid medication, iodine-containing foods, such as shellfish, iodized salt or kelp, other contrast material used in the tests such as the iodine itself.

MVP has been seen in a lot of the thyroid population, including myself. However, I also heard a doctor say that MVP is so prevalent among the normal population, that science is thinking that this condition to be normal part of the heart function. Go figure. 
Anyway, in my situation my MVP nor my thyroid have give me nor each other any problems.


----------



## NastyHashi (Mar 11, 2007)

Did she have a sonogram at all? I ask cause she may have a "hot" nodule that is firing up at odd times, throwing off the numbers. Sometimes if you have anodule that is producing thyroid hormone the thing seems to have a mind of its own and turn on and off at weird intervals where you can get numbers like that.

Next, I would suspect either hashi's or ha****oxicosis. Unfortunately you seem to fall into that never ending crap hole that I've been stuck in. I was tested for TSI which is associated with Graves at pretty high levels, 175 where normal is less than 25 yet I have really high hashi's antibodies too TG Ab and TPO Ab.

Did you have the antibodies tests done? When she gets tot he endo I would try pushing for a thyroid sono, a Thyroglobulin Antibodies test (TG Ab) (common in hashis) and a Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies test (TPO Ab) (common in hashis) and a Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobins test (TSI) (indicative of Graves). I had high numbers on all 3 of them indicating graves and hashis or ha****oxicosis.

My TSH is almost always high yet so is my T3 but my T4 is on the low side. Its like a really, really odd case that had about 18 endos stumped.


----------



## basketball mom (Nov 10, 2007)

Thank you for your response. No she has not had a sonogram as of yet. Her thyroid feels normal upon a physical examination and appeared normal size and shape in the scan. The only tests she has had are the TSH, T4, T3, and the uptake scan. We will see the endo in five days and I will mention the tests you suggested if he doesnt do them automatically. I am confused with her situation and she is very upset. The moodiness of a teenager is bad enough but compounded with the moodiness of someone whose thyroid is not working well is more than either of us can handle. Thanks again for your quick response.


----------



## basketball mom (Nov 10, 2007)

Her T4 level was 10.7 but I am not sure what the lab norms were and I think the T3 uptake was 36 but again I dont have the norms. Hopefully the endo will order the FTs you mentioned and maybe that will shed a little more light on the situation. Her uptake scan showed very little activity. I am just searching for answers. Thank God we got an appointment with the endo. quickly.


----------



## kaggiem (Nov 12, 2007)

hi 
i am new to all this, but what i have found is that use of aspartame ie artificial sweetner causes problems which mimic or bring on thyroid problems,does any one else consume diet drinks etc and have these symptoms


----------

